# Meet Luna and Vinnie



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its been awhile since I have posted some of our Rescue success's. I know some of you see them on Facebook, but know many of you don't either.
We have been very busy over the holidays with taking in a good number of dogs needing to be surrendered for one reason or another.

We just picked up Vinnie and Luna in Las Vegas Nevada. Luna is 9yrs old and the mother of Vinnie who is 7yrs old. Luna is less the 4lbs and Vinnie is 9lbs. 
Luna was spayed and dental yesterday and Vinnie had his dental too.
They seem to be very bonded and may try to place the together. She is timid and Vinnie is out going.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

So sweet, I hope they get to stay together after all these years.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a cute pair,I hope they can go together.I've taken in two at a time, it wasn't a burden...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Momma looks so tiny beside her son... kinda reminds me of my Mom standing near my brother lol :wub:. Praying the perfect loving family will have a heart to rescue them both together.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that they find their forever homes together.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are so cute...praying they find a home together.


----------

